# I just found a problem with my Mushkin Reactor 1TB ssd, how do I fix



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 5, 2018)

In event viewer, it shows a warning event id 153 disk 
The IO operation at logical block address 0x5c0d4931 for Disk 0 (PDO name: \Device\00000036) was retried.
is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 5, 2018)

run Crystal disk info or gsmart control on your machine to get the health of the disk


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 5, 2018)

ok will do and report back thanks

crystal disk said health is good, do I need to try the other one?

I tried gsmart control ran the test no errors all is good. I don't know what is causing that event 153


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ok, no problem thats a good sign! Can you change your SATA wires next? or perhaps (if you have no new ones) reseat them?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Ok, no problem thats a good sign! Can you change your SATA wires next? or perhaps (if you have no new ones) reseat them?



Id go with wire replacement myself due to how flimsy connectors can be


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 5, 2018)

skellattarr said:


> ok will do and report back thanks
> 
> crystal disk said health is good, do I need to try the other one?
> 
> I tried gsmart control ran the test no errors all is good. I don't know what is causing that event 153


I wouldnt really worry about it personally. Id start to worry if CrystalDiskInfo said the drive was anything other than Good or a color thats not green or blue (depending on what theme you have lol). If it were yellow or red, id say change it asap and backup data. But that isnt the case here. 

Youre fine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2018)

Id check it onces or twice a month, i presume SMART would start throwing out yell and redflags


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 6, 2018)

I contacted Mushkin support they said it could be a driver issue


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 6, 2018)

Remove and reinstall driver


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2018)

Check for a firmware update,


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 6, 2018)

I don't know what driver they were talking about I have no driver for Mushkin SSD and I tried googling for firmware update could not find anything


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 6, 2018)

skellattarr said:


> I don't know what driver they were talking about I have no driver for Mushkin SSD and I tried googling for firmware update could not find anything



If this is an SATA drive, i would suggest updating the chipset driver and if your sata port isnt on the chipset the driver for the phy chip the mobo


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 6, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> SATA



i wonder if it could be flashed to a samsung  sry, couldnt resist.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 6, 2018)

the crosshair vi hero has amd raid driver under sata I didn't install that one because I'm not in a raid. could it be that driver?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 7, 2018)

ok I was playing World of Warcraft and the game locked up, sure enough, there was another disk warning plus I seen another warning 
storahci event id 129 Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 7, 2018)

Have you tried any of our options yet?

Replace SATA cables
Re install chipset drivers?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2018)

skellattarr said:


> ok I was playing World of Warcraft and the game locked up, sure enough, there was another disk warning plus I seen another warning
> storahci event id 129 Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.



Stupid question but are you sure its not another disk drive? Check the smart data on the other drives. You can check what drive is on Port 0 in the BIOS


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 7, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Stupid question but are you sure its not another disk drive? Check the smart data on the other drives. You can check what drive is on Port 0 in the BIOS


yes, i checked to make sure its the right drive it is.

I haven't got another SATA cable going to pick one up when I get around to it how do you go about reinstalling chipset drivers just run the driver install over again? I read on Microsoft website that a lot of people was having the same problem the fix was set the power management to high performance and disk to never power down I tried that and played wow for two hours so far no problems.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 10, 2018)

setting those power settings did the trick I'm not having any more problems. now that I think about it I had the same problem with my older system and SSD and fixed it the same way.


----------

